# She wants to shoot GSSF



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

This is the first time with new glock 19
Emmie at the range - YouTube


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

I applaud Emmie for her interest in the shooting sports. However-she needs to keep the muzzle pointed DOWNRANGE at all times! She was dangerously close to sweeping her feet with a loaded firearm. In a match that could get her DQed at best or a hole in her foot at worst. Saw the latter at a match last year-it wasn't pretty. 
GSSF is a wonderful starting point to pistol competition. I recently got promoted(?!) to Master in GSSF. Good luck to Emmie-I was a rookie once too. Just work on that muzzle control and she'll be OK. She can study the courses of fire at gssfonline.com


----------

